# Johnsen skiff rebuild/won't even look the same



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Great little hulls with tons of potential. Looking forward to seeing the progress. It's going to absolutely fly with that 50 on it! Do you know what year it is?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

1989

Yeah I will be beefing up the transom for sure.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Look into knocking the spray chimes down a bit at the water line. That was the only drawback on mine. They are a bit noisy. But still catch fish. I think a couple of people on here have done that.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally had a chance to make some progress. Well, not much but a main ingredient. I put a new coil on the motor for 40 bucks. Motor probably hasn't been started in 3 years. Cranked right over and ran like a top. 160 bucks into the motor and it's flawless. 

Picking up glass and resin next week along with other materials. Also, decided against tunnel to help out with draft. 

Next step is to lay down a layer of glass to stiffen and put in foam stringers.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Good idea, not to do a tunnel. These hulls can be squatty. And with that 50 and a tunnel, I'm not sure the front half of the skiff would ever touch the water. I'm guessing your planning on putting a 12 gallon tank, or more, in the bow?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah I believe the one I'm looking at is 13 gallons. Along with batteries up front. Right now I have nothing planned for the back of the other than motor, platform/drivers seat and myself. I am adding sponsons that should help with the squat. 

I have no idea where you guys find the time to do such awesome work on your skiffs. My goal is to be done by next summer.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Yeah I believe the one I'm looking at is 13 gallons. Along with batteries up front. Right now I have nothing planned for the back of the other than motor, platform/drivers seat and myself. I am adding sponsons that should help with the squat.
> 
> I have no idea where you guys find the time to do such awesome work on your skiffs. My goal is to be done by next summer.


Time is made, never found... Good luck on the rebuild, and keep updating.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Some pics before she go under her transformation.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Stripped out the chines/running strakes because they were wet. Laid down some biaxle before using micro-bubbles and resin soaked rope, only down keel, as the filler. Covered again by biaxle. 

I have a good friend who owns a welding/metal fabrication shop. I stopped by to put the wheels in motion for a manual jack plate. Said he had one laying around in the back of the shop. It turned out to be a CMC TnT unit. I needed one of those too! Asked him how much for it and he said he would call me when he needs help lifting something. Score! All it needed was some hydraulic fluid. 

Best old man in all the land.


Dropping in the microfiber filler. Great stuff to work with!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

This is going to be cool. More pics as u progress


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Gonna be a cool layout with those plans.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Got around to doing some more work on the skiff. Was able to get the bulk heads fitted and installed, well kind of. We set the bulk heads in with the micro-bubble filler. Going to glass them in tomorrow as we ran out of day light today. I believe our next step is going to be the addition of the sponsons. The reason for that is I want to see how it floats when I simulate all the weight in the boat. I want to see if I can make it a self bailing cockpit without losing too much free board/gunnel height in the cockpit. 

Trying to get as much done as I can as I am coaching the JV baseball team at the high school and try outs are Jan 9th. My time to work on the boat will come to a good slow crawl.


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jared, I just started rebuilding a 1977 Wenzel 1400. I have been going back and forth on the decking materials I want to use. Is that nida-core that you used for the bulkheads? If so, did you use the pre-glassed or did you glass yourself? Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Looks like you've done this before. Looking good.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

> Jared, I just started rebuilding a 1977 Wenzel 1400.  I have been going back and forth on the decking materials I want to use. Is that nida-core that you used for the bulkheads? If so, did you use the pre-glassed or did you glass yourself?  Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


We glassed it ourselves using 1708 biaxle. It may save some time getting it pre-glassed but we basically have a mini glass shop here. The nidacore is really easy to work with without mentioning the weight savings. 

CWright- Here is my brothers 1974  24' Proline flatback he finished a few months back. Unreal how well this thing runs in the flats setup like this.


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

> > Jared, I just started rebuilding a 1977 Wenzel 1400.  I have been going back and forth on the decking materials I want to use. Is that nida-core that you used for the bulkheads? If so, did you use the pre-glassed or did you glass yourself?  Any info would be much appreciated.
> >
> > Thanks
> 
> ...


Jared, I've also read that you should route the core at the edges and fill with thickened epoxy.  Is this accurate, or I can I just fill the open edge with thickened epoxy without routing any additional core?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That aquasport looks amazing, set up is very sweet as well


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

man I love those Proline flatbacks. And the old Aquasport 222's are nice too.


> > Jared, I just started rebuilding a 1977 Wenzel 1400.  I have been going back and forth on the decking materials I want to use. Is that nida-core that you used for the bulkheads? If so, did you use the pre-glassed or did you glass yourself?  Any info would be much appreciated.
> >
> > Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Have yet to route any edges on any nidacore I've used.


----------



## dleary46 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jared! I will be ordering my materials this weekend after I sell one of my outboards. 

One last questions... What thickness should I go on the Nida for floors, decks and bulkheads?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I am using 3/4" everywhere in my boat. On my bulkheads I only used one layers of 1708 biaxle on each side. On my horizontal surfaces I am unsure I am going to use two layers or not.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Thanks for the info Jared!  I will be ordering my materials this weekend after I sell one of my outboards.
> 
> One last questions...  What thickness should I go on the Nida for floors, decks and bulkheads?



For a small boat you dont Need Nida in the bulkheads. Save your money.  I built my decks with 1/2" divynal sandwiched between a matt and 24oz woven.  My bulkheads are matt, woven ,matt, woven and they are as tough as wood pecker lips.

My false floor in the center is 1/2" divynal with a matt / woven on each side.  Faired in with 3m microbaloons and resin.  A little green gel coat mixed in with the hardner so I could be sure I had it mixed well.

The bottom of the hull is 1708,1708,1"divynal,1708,1708.

It does not flex at all.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice boat CWright. From the way it looks I would listen to his advice. I am no expert. I am using some left over materials and we had two sheets of the nidacore laying around.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Not really. I had been extremely busy working and coaching high school baseball. Dad is helping a lot and he has been working on other boats to get them ready for summer. Currently 6 boats in the yard. Including two older proline flatback waiting for complete rebuilds. 

Right now we are stuck on how to install the sponsons. So far we have made a mold of the back two feet of the original transom. Hoping to just slide it back and remove the middle portion. The back two feet of the boat changes more than we thought so we may have to do each side individually.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is what I have right now. The front of the mold is two inches wider(inch on each side) than the transom. So it does not line up exactly with the outside chines and the running strakes. Dilemma is do we finnic with it as a whole or separate the mold into two pieces and hope to exactly match each sponson. Trying to keep all original lines to make it look factory. If you have any ideas even ones telling me either is not possible, I will take them. In no rush to produce a bad idea or product. No ideas can be too far fetched either. 






Have since trimmed the mold to be a clean edge.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know how hard it would be but you could glass up the mold and then after you pop it out of the mold cut the transom so that you can then glass the sponsons to the hull. Don't know if that will help any but once don't this should be a bad skiff


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

for what it is worth i am getting ready to add some sponsons to mine. after giving it much time and thought i just made them out of foam and i am going to glass them up them ill glass them to the transom and fair them in. just seemed a whole lot easier to me. im doing the 91 re-rebuild on here. ill post some pictures of what i have created this weekend. 



> Here is what I have right now. The front of the mold is two inches wider(inch on each side) than the transom. So it does not line up exactly with the outside chines and the running strakes. Dilemma is do we finnic with it as a whole or separate the mold into two pieces and hope to exactly match each sponson. Trying to keep all original lines to make it look factory. If you have any ideas even ones telling me either is not possible, I will take them. In no rush to produce a bad idea or product. No ideas can be too far fetched either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Made a step in what I hope was the right direction tonight. Put the mold on and essentially cut and folded it into place. If that makes sense. Will take some pics tomorrow. Pretty sure we can make this work!


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Pics of sponson mold in place. 






Glasses back sides to fill voids and flipped over.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

awesome!! can't wait to see this thing done!!


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I have updated pics of the sponsons. They are still rough around the edges and need much more attention but here it is right after the mold was pulled off. Hope y'all like it







Don't mind the psychedelic look of this one. Tried the panorama setting. And I don't know how tall take such pictures. I suck.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, never saw this before! That's one heck of a project there. Gotta read everything to get caught up.


And it's not the camera, it is what you got growing in that raised bed back there.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Just picked up a Yamaha 40hp 4 stroke with 50 hours. Now I just have to stop working to finish the hull!


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

any updates?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm lovin the big flatback in one of your photos.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Work has been extremely busy. I have a a lil more glass work on the transom and then I will be floating it to see its draft depth. Trying to determine if a self bailing floor is possible. Gonna add 1300lbs in appropriate places. That should be more than enough.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I was able to float the boat and get a measure of draft. I loaded the boat with 1100lbs of weight and the draft was just under 6". Only time I can think of ever coming close tot that weight is an extended multi day camping trip. Next up is install the stringers. A small chance to get that done before the new year.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Any new pictures?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Not right now. I actually have the stringers half glassed in. Next is to flip the hull and smooth out the bottom and do minor glass work. After that is rigging.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome man I can't wait to see this thing


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I like that hull. I restored my first boat when I was a kid and it was well worth the effort.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

We needs pics please


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

any more updates?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I have stringers half installed. Need to glass over them. The bottom side is close to paint. Need to beef up bow where it has been run up on the beach, fill in the rolled edge, and put a core material on the back of the sponsons to attach tabs, tow hooks, etc. I have flipped flopped on a bunch of small details and have decided to try and keep simple as possible to get to a finished product faster. Here's a couple pics of the bottom side for now.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Jared T. said:


> I have stringers half installed. Need to glass over them. The bottom side is close to paint. Need to beef up bow where it has been run up on the beach, fill in the rolled edge, and put a core material on the back of the sponsons to attach tabs, tow hooks, etc. I have flipped flopped on a bunch of small details and have decided to try and keep simple as possible to get to a finished product faster. Here's a couple pics of the bottom side for now.


How many projects you got? I count at least 3


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha 5 boats in yard along with 6 kayaks. It's a sickness.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Not much. Put a couple layers of glass on the bow and put coosa board on the back of the sponsons. Need to flip boat over and fill in the rolled edge. After that I can start rigging. I havent been rushing as I am flip flopping on how I want the deck to drain. Right now I am thinking of having drains on port and starboard sides of the cockpit and having them drain out the back. Was thinking of having them drains opposite sides but if I have calculated correctly it shouldnt matter and drain fine.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

No new pics as nothing has really changed. We have been grinding a lot to get ready to put a finish coat on the bottom. Life happens and I had been working an hour away from home. The boat is also an hour away from home but now I am working in town where the boat is so I will be putting in long days. I bought the material to fill in the rolled edge and should hopefully do that today. My wife, married only 4 months, has been asking me why not just buy a new one. If I had known how much work was involved adding these damn sponsons to the back I never would have did it but am staying very optimistic on how it will perform.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Threw some gel coat on. Still need to do some fairing before final coat. Probably end up putting down some awlgrip.

Edit: can't figure out pics. Sorry


http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah22/jatetreault1105/IMG_1574_zpshwzohve1.jpg

http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah22/jatetreault1105/IMG_1574_zpshwzohve1.jpg


----------



## snookflyer (Mar 21, 2018)

Boat looks great, I fished out of a 16 as a kid in the lagoon and it was a great boat. I am on the search. Any body making these new as copies? Seems like there is a market for these.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

Jared, boat is comin along great. It’s your build that inspired me to stretch mine to 18’... build thread coming soon! Snookflyer, last I knew Salty boats in wildwood has the Johnsen and Stumpknocker molds and a few other old classics.


----------



## snookflyer (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info.!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Any chance you could take a straight on pic from one side or the other? I am getting ready to start my hull extension but am having a hard time visializing the lines. Thnx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Any updates Jared?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Jared or the build?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

The build, it looks awesome man, wish I had those skills with fiberglass.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

He’s done awesome on it, his last update was almost a yr ago though. I’ve been following the build and need updates lol!


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Guys. Yeah its been awhile since Ive touched it. I have the Awlgrip sitting in my dad garage waiting to be put on. Life has gotten pretty busy. Had a kid, went back to school full time and have two jobs. I have only fished twice since last October which is depressing. Doesn't help the boat is an hour away. My dads schedule and mine have been really hard to sync. Hoping to finish the paint and finish glassing the stringers soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

Jared, good to hear from ya! I’ve been following your build for a while and am looking forward to more build pics! I will be starting the stretch on the same model very soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

Congrats on the kid too!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I understand life being busy man, congratulations on the kid. Best of luck in school!


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I’ve had a couple PMs recently andfigured I should do some kind of update. I finally had half a morning to attempt some work on the boat. The AwlGrip has been put down now for some time. Today we did wet sanding in some spots with minor blemishes and proceeded to buff/polish whatever you wanna call it to make the paint really shine. I didn’t take any pictures cause it was quite overcast today. 

In an attempt to move it along quicker I am trying to care less about mini blemishes that you have to actively search for that would otherwise go unnoticed, like the bottom of the hull. 

School is finished but still working a couple jobs and job searching. Hoping to really get to work on it in the coming months.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Dad was able to finish up the paint and it’s ready to flip back over.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Back from the dead! Love it!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man!


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought a 13 gal tank and we’ve glassed in a flat little deck for it in the front. I’ve begun buying hardware to rig it. 

I’m having colossal doubt about my original plans. When I first started this boat, like 10 years ago lol, I wasn’t married. Now I’m married with a kid and the whole Stick Steering idea has been fading. Also, the durability of Stick Steer in saltwater makes me leaner further towards not doing it. I really like having an open cockpit so I guess I’m between Side console and some sort of elevated steering station. 

The downsides to the Stick Steering in my eyes are that it would be difficult for me to take my daughter out with just me and it’s durability. Other than that I love the way I plan on setting the boat up.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

This is just a general thought: One thing a lot of people don’t consider is safety when deciding between, tiller, console, stick steer, etc. You might be fine with a tiller or stick, but let’s say you get injured while out fishing and can’t drive the boat. Will your passengers be able to handle a tiller or stick? Maybe, maybe not. It’s something to consider...”can my wife drive a tiller or stick comfortably in an emergency with a small child and a dad with a muddler minnow stuck in his eyelid.” 

I think when we’re young, single, we don’t think like this, but get some life under your belt, marriage, kids, responsibility, and it changes your perspective a bit. 

On a lot of small skiffs like mine, no real options besides tiller, but I do think about an emergency situation and what could happen so I’ve let my son run the boat from time to time but need to make my duck hunting buddy run the boat a bit too. Shit happens, and I’ve been right in the middle of it. I’ll never forget the look on my labs face when the tiller extension came loose, 30mph to 0 in about 10 feet. 

Good luck, beautiful build.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

If anyone is interested . There is one of these boats for sale in one of the central florida Craigslist listings. The guy started it, but doesn't have the time to finish it. Attractive price.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I’ve pretty much settled on going with a side console. Is hydraulic steering really necessary? And how much weight does it!really add?


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a cry for help. I haven’t done anything to the boat really. I don’t have the time or skill to finish. I am looking for a fiberglass person to help get the floor and decks finished. Looking for recommendations in the SWFL area. Everyone seems to ignore me when I tell them it’s not an insurance job. Can travel to surrounding areas too.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

*Jared T. *
Don't cut yourself short on your skill level, you've done an amazing job so far, I can understand not having time. There are a couple members on here that could easily finish your boat, someone will chime in. The only person that comes to mind for me is *Jonny, Charles Hadley or JC Designs. *Im sure there are others and Im not purposing leaving anyone out. Heck... there's plenty of talented home builders on here that could do the work too.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

@jonny may be able to help ya out down that way!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Always glad to help a brother out👍
Hit me up. I just got my shop fully back together last week. So I’m way behind and broke as hell. But when I get a few boats out the door. You can bring it by and I can help you do it. Or do it for you in a couple months. I’m in Englewood


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

@jonny I sent you a PM.
Thanks guys!


----------

